# A new look for my Full-Brim. . .



## Metals406 (Sep 16, 2009)

So, I have referred to hardhats as "Turtles" for years now--my cousin Sarah totally blew my mind with her airbrush skills. Check it out, it's totally original, and it won't be easy to lose in the woods.

Now I want Sarah to airbrush everything I own! LOL


----------



## flashpuppy (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet! Good airbrushing skills are a gift!


----------



## KMB (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job!

Kevin


----------



## slowp (Sep 16, 2009)

Will you wear it? I wouldn't want to because it is too pretty. I get paint all over hardhats, and it isn't pretty. 

I saw a plastic hardhat that was run over by a loader the other day. It survived better than you'd think, but the ground was soft. The hat is unusable, of course. Oh, the color of the smashed hardhat was orange.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 16, 2009)

Sweet! I will be sending my hardhat! I want it to look like this Bitterroot Blaze football helmet:

<a href="http://s678.photobucket.com/albums/vv146/horsesandtrees/?action=view&current=2009game6image_045.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i678.photobucket.com/albums/vv146/horsesandtrees/2009game6image_045.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


This is a local semi-pro football team that I played for a couple of years ago. They kick butt!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 16, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> Sweet! I will be sending mine!



Shoot me a PM. . . I'll be seeing her tonight at Bible Study.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 16, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> So, I have referred to hardhats as "Turtles" for years now--my cousin Sarah totally blew my mind with her airbrush skills. Check it out, it's totally original, and it won't be easy to lose in the woods.
> 
> Now I want Sarah to airbrush everything I own! LOL




That's awesome compared to mine. I only did a black and red spatter with a few coats of hard enamel, I'm tempted to paint it chrome. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> Will you wear it? I wouldn't want to because it is too pretty. I get paint all over hardhats, and it isn't pretty.
> 
> I saw a plastic hardhat that was run over by a loader the other day. It survived better than you'd think, but the ground was soft. The hat is unusable, of course. Oh, the color of the smashed hardhat was orange.



Oh yeah, I'm gonna wear the crap out'a it! If it gets buggered up, I'll have Sarah do another design 

You should get a custom one done Patty. . . I'm thinking pink.



MMFaller39 said:


> That's awesome compared to mine. I only did a black and red spatter with a few coats of hard enamel, I'm tempted to paint it chrome. :greenchainsaw:



Mexican Chrome FTW!!


----------



## slowp (Sep 17, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Oh yeah, I'm gonna wear the crap out'a it! If it gets buggered up, I'll have Sarah do another design
> 
> You should get a custom one done Patty. . . I'm thinking pink.
> 
> ...



I have to wear orange. It's the rules. I like to be seen easily and see you guys easily, especially hooktenders. :monkey:

Pink would be a good seeing color though.


----------



## scattergun13 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is awsome. Will she put a big yellow smiley face on the front of my black SWAT helmet?


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome hat Metals, Now get her to airbrush a saw for you.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> I have to wear orange. It's the rules. I like to be seen easily and see you guys easily, especially hooktenders. :monkey:
> 
> Pink would be a good seeing color though.



If your gona get a pink one it'll need some flames.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Sep 17, 2009)

thats a sweet airbrush job


----------



## 380LGR (Sep 17, 2009)

Aaaahhh a Band of Brothers fan. My wife hates it becuase i have watched it at least 10 times the hole series!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2009)

380LGR said:


> Aaaahhh a Band of Brothers fan. My wife hates it becuase i have watched it at least 10 times the hole series!!!



That's a good flick for sure. 

Lot's of boys and men gave their lives during WWII.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2009)

slowp said:


> I have to wear orange. It's the rules. I like to be seen easily and see you guys easily, especially hooktenders. :monkey:
> 
> Pink would be a good seeing color though.



I figured you'd be hampered by some regulation. . . Too bad too, Pink would be great for you. 



scattergun13 said:


> That is awsome. Will she put a big yellow smiley face on the front of my black SWAT helmet?



Heck ya! That would be awesome! A regular smiley face, or the one with the bullet hole? 



stihl sawing said:


> Awesome hat Metals, Now get her to airbrush a saw for you.



Already asked her brother! :greenchainsaw:

Great minds think alike.


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 17, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> I figured you'd be hampered by some regulation. . . Too bad too, Pink would be great for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We gotta see it when she finishes it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 17, 2009)

Would pink with reflective tape work?


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> We gotta see it when she finishes it.



Definitely!


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 17, 2009)

Metals, I decided to paint my Husky helmet chrome, I forgot I had it.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 17, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Metals, I decided to paint my Husky helmet chrome, I forgot I had it.



Post up some pictures!


----------



## slowp (Sep 19, 2009)

My "custom" painted hat.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 19, 2009)

slowp said:


> My "custom" painted hat.



Wow, you really can't go wild with the paint, maybe they'll let you paint it Hi-vis pink.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 19, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Wow, you really can't go wild with the paint, maybe they'll let you paint it Hi-vis pink.



:agree2:

You need some paint on that baby Patty. . . It's got too many war wounds.


----------



## slowp (Sep 19, 2009)

It has been very faithful, stayed on thru many a tumble and one full summersalt. I will be sad to see it go.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 19, 2009)

slowp said:


> It has been very faithful, stayed on thru many a tumble and one full summersalt. I will be sad to see it go.



Ahhh, don't be sad. Just think of how happy the new tin hat will be when you adopt it from the orphanage.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 20, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Ahhh, don't be sad. Just think of how happy the new tin hat will be when you adopt it fro the orphanage.



:hmm3grin2orange: Slowp said that the safety people in her area will fine you if you have dents or dings in your hardhat...and they add up the number of defects and charge you accordingly.

By that standard I'd be in trouble. My MacT doesn't have a place on it that's _not_ scraped, gouged, or dented. The Safety Dweebs probably wouldn't even bother with a fine...just take me out and have me shot.  

Your turtle hat is great! If it met the Hi-Vis requirement I'd order one for one of the guys I'm working with. He's not a fast mover.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Slowp said that the safety people in her area will fine you if you have dents or dings in your hardhat...and they add up the number of defects and charge you accordingly.
> 
> By that standard I'd be in trouble. My MacT doesn't have a place on it that's _not_ scraped, gouged, or dented. The Safety Dweebs probably wouldn't even bother with a fine...just take me out and have me shot.
> 
> Your turtle hat is great! If it met the Hi-Vis requirement I'd order one for one of the guys I'm working with. He's not a fast mover.



Bob, what's the requirement? I used it yesterday cutting down some sweet 30" Larch, and the guys I was with told me they could see me clear as a bell 300' away. The Turtle is painted with metallics that reflect really good.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 20, 2009)

Gologit said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: Slowp said that the safety people in her area will fine you if you have dents or dings in your hardhat...and they add up the number of defects and charge you accordingly.
> 
> By that standard I'd be in trouble. My MacT doesn't have a place on it that's _not_ scraped, gouged, or dented. The Safety Dweebs probably wouldn't even bother with a fine...just take me out and have me shot.
> 
> Your turtle hat is great! If it met the Hi-Vis requirement I'd order one for one of the guys I'm working with. He's not a fast mover.



Fine you for dents? Your joking right?


----------



## slowp (Sep 20, 2009)

MMFaller39 said:


> Fine you for dents? Your joking right?



Nope. That's why most people wear plastic here. The skull buckets are all pretty new looking and I'm thinking it is because of this. I don't know for a fact, but I heard that it was $100 a dent. Perhaps further research is needed. 

We were told that plastic was mandetory about 20 years ago. The reason given was stupid, that metal was too dangerous around powerlines. I don't work around powerlines, nor do many other folks. The real reason was the denting problem. Sigh, I really liked my McDonald T, which I still have.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 20, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Bob, what's the requirement? I used it yesterday cutting down some sweet 30" Larch, and the guys I was with told me they could see me clear as a bell 300' away. The Turtle is painted with metallics that reflect really good.



LOL...Sounds good but I've been re-thinking painting the slow guy's hat. One of those big orange triangles that designate a slow moving vehicle might be more appropriate.


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 20, 2009)

Ha, Yea and then a beeper for when he goes to back up.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 20, 2009)

slowp said:


> Nope. That's why most people wear plastic here. The skull buckets are all pretty new looking and I'm thinking it is because of this. I don't know for a fact, but I heard that it was $100 a dent. Perhaps further research is needed.
> 
> We were told that plastic was mandetory about 20 years ago. The reason given was stupid, that metal was too dangerous around powerlines. I don't work around powerlines, nor do many other folks. The real reason was the denting problem. Sigh, I really liked my McDonald T, which I still have.



I keep one of those goofy looking plastic hats in the back of the pickup for when the safety people show up. My MacT might be battered and ugly (kinda resembles it's owner) but a plastic hat just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 20, 2009)

John Ellison said:


> Ha, Yea and then a beeper for when he goes to back up.



LOL...We say he uses his Spencer to see how far he moves in an hour...measuring out logs is just something he does occasionally.


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 20, 2009)

Like Gypo says he cuts summer wood.
Summer this long and summer that long. Have you ever seen those tin hats that look like they are chrome plated? I always thought they looked a little odd but I got one at an auction in a bunch of junk a few years ago and it has become my Go to town hat. Its in perfect shape. LOL you really look like your somebody when you wear a chrome hat.


----------



## slowp (Sep 20, 2009)

Several years ago, one of the bigwigs thought she was doing us a nice thing and bought us all Cowboy Hat hardhats. They made nice paperweights and kept the dust off areas of shelving. It was a nice thought.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 20, 2009)

slowp said:


> Several years ago, one of the bigwigs thought she was doing us a nice thing and bought us all Cowboy Hat hardhats. They made nice paperweights and kept the dust off areas of shelving. It was a nice thought.



Some of the truck drivers wear those. It's fun to watch them in the rain...they funnel the water right down the back of your neck and right down the front of your shirt.


----------



## Metals406 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gologit said:


> LOL...Sounds good but I've been re-thinking painting the slow guy's hat. One of those big orange triangles that designate a slow moving vehicle might be more appropriate.



Bob, these plastic turtles are cheap from Bailey's. . . http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=19911&catID=930

If you want to seriously mess with the slow poke, buy it and send it my way. . . I'll get it all airbrushed up--complete with slow moving triangle--and I'll ship it back to ya. . . Return shipping is on me.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 20, 2009)

slowp said:


> Nope. That's why most people wear plastic here. The skull buckets are all pretty new looking and I'm thinking it is because of this. I don't know for a fact, but I heard that it was $100 a dent. Perhaps further research is needed.
> 
> We were told that plastic was mandetory about 20 years ago. The reason given was stupid, that metal was too dangerous around powerlines. I don't work around powerlines, nor do many other folks. The real reason was the denting problem. Sigh, I really liked my McDonald T, which I still have.



That's insane, most loggers never work near powerlines. $100 a dent! I'd tell em to go p!zz up a rope. A logger won't go buy a new skull bucket cuz it's got one dent in it.


----------

